# What do you think of your Aquadive



## W. C. Bartlett

It is a modern watch with definite ties to the vintage watches that I still own and wear daily. I consider the Aquadive BS 100 SS a keeper and in my daily rotation due to a varieties of reasons, if you have read the specs on this watch, you know that not only is it a Swiss and German watch, it was built with the finest quality parts. Cannot wait to get my bronze.

What do you think.


----------



## jaybob

I absolutely love mine. From the vintage design, Beautiful bronze case, ceramic bezel, stunning dial, custom ISO, incredible accuracy. I could keep on going on and on as there is really nothing I dislike. The only thing, and it was to be expected is that the bronze case is very soft and prone to dings compared to SS. I managed to put a large one right on the polished beveled edge the other day and was duly pissed right off. A few minutes with some fine wet and dry and a quick polish with the Dremel and it was pretty much sorted. The case has now started to show some patina too and I can't wait for it to continue. It's definitely a keeper and I am seriously contemplating adding the SS version to the collection.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Some years ago I bought a polishing stone from Otto Frei which is a mixture of rubber and lava stone and it works great on matte finishes. One stone has lasted me over ten years and it is really cheap. I cut off slices of 1/8 " pieces and that little piece last forever.



jaybob said:


> I absolutely love mine. From the vintage design, Beautiful bronze case, ceramic bezel, stunning dial, custom ISO, incredible accuracy. I could keep on going on and on as there is really nothing I dislike. The only thing, and it was to be expected is that the bronze case is very soft and prone to dings compared to SS. I managed to put a large one right on the polished beveled edge the other day and was duly pissed right off. A few minutes with some fine wet and dry and a quick polish with the Dremel and it was pretty much sorted. The case has now started to show some patina too and I can't wait for it to continue. It's definitely a keeper and I am seriously contemplating adding the SS version to the collection.


----------



## jaybob

I know the stone you're talking about and it's perfect for matte finishes like you say. What happened to mine was while messing about with another watch, I dropped the spare links from a bracelet straight onto my Aquadive!!!! It hit the very edge on the highly polished part. It was so deep your fingernail would catch in it when running it across the edge. The only thing I could do was very carefully smooth the area down and re polish the edge. It's barely noticeable now.


----------



## skin diver

It's hard to explain how much I like my Aquadives. Before I saw these watches for the first time I was another Rolex ballon-head, wearing my old submariner for years, never considering anything else. Then I stumbled onto the AD site and saw their Vintage NOS diver which looks exactly like my very first dive watch my dad gave me as a boy. I was blown away--then and now!!. Although the NOS Vintage was too small Igot hooked on the Bathyscaphes and the rest is history. I became member here.. sold the Rollo and now you guys have complety ruined me. I'm now a hardcore WIS and the catalyst was Aquadive and this forum! I'm very grateful because in addition to waking up from my Rolex malaise, I've made a lot of great friends and I'll be attending my first GTG next month. All credited to Aquadive really.

As you guys remember in the early months of the revival of the brand, pictures were hard to come by. It was really you Bill who made it happen with your photo's. It was hard to see the differences between the 100 and 300 so I took a chance and bought the 100. A month later I added the 300 and I've been hooked ever since. They really are two totally different watches on the wrist--and I like em both. Anyway, a special shout-out to you Bill is in order. Many thanks.

To me the AD design is what a dive watch should be. Big, ominous, formidable, well designed and crafted, able to see depths I can only dream about. I could go on.. my BS300 is my favorite piece by a long-shot over anything else (including some great Doxa's I own).

So Bill, thanks for asking. I really like my AD's and especially the friends I've made along the way. I'm here to stay with my watch collection growing at a rate of one/month. I'll have to slow down or start flipping soon--but NEVER the Aquadives. Cheers, Brad


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I completely understand your affection for the Aquadive remind me of one of my favorites Aquastar Benthos 500










You can see the resemblance and it's in mint condition. Not bad for a watch from the 70's. As far as Rolex is concerned, have never really been attracted to them until this year and now cannot afford them. Have bought three Tudors that I adore. If your ever in NYC, we have a GTG at a Korean bar and it's a lot of fun.



skin diver said:


> It's hard to explain how much I like my Aquadives. Before I saw these watches for the first time I was another Rolex ballon-head, wearing my old submariner for years, never considering anything else. Then I stumbled onto the AD site and saw their Vintage NOS diver which looks exactly like my very first dive watch my dad gave me as a boy. I was blown away--then and now!!. Although the NOS Vintage was too small Igot hooked on the Bathyscaphes and the rest is history. I became member here.. sold the Rollo and now you guys have complety ruined me. I'm now a hardcore WIS and the catalyst was Aquadive and this forum! I'm very grateful because in addition to waking up from my Rolex malaise, I've made a lot of great friends and I'll be attending my first GTG next month. All credited to Aquadive really.
> 
> As you guys remember in the early months of the revival of the brand, pictures were hard to come by. It was really you Bill who made it happen with your photo's. It was hard to see the differences between the 100 and 300 so I took a chance and bought the 100. A month later I added the 300 and I've been hooked ever since. They really are two totally different watches on the wrist--and I like em both. Anyway, a special shout-out to you Bill is in order. Many thanks.
> 
> To me the AD design is what a dive watch should be. Big, ominous, formidable, well designed and crafted, able to see depths I can only dream about. I could go on.. my BS300 is my favorite piece by a long-shot over anything else (including some great Doxa's I own).
> 
> So Bill, thanks for asking. I really like my AD's and especially the friends I've made along the way. I'm here to stay with my watch collection growing at a rate of one/month. I'll have to slow down or start flipping soon--but NEVER the Aquadives. Cheers, Brad


----------



## skin diver

That is a real beauty Bill... if ya ever have to sell, please let me put in a bid!
I don't get to NYC as often as I used to but I'll definitely look you up when I do and hopefully make one of those GTG's.

By the way I really do still like Rolex.. I just fell into a "final watch phase" for 10 years with that Sub. I'll be one of the first guys lining up for the new 42mm Submariner when it finally happens. Plus I have to admit the DSSD is one of my grails. I'm just having too much fun buying AD's and DOXA's lately to tie up 9-grand on one piece!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I had the DSSD and I was in my no Rolex phase and traded it. Remind me to have you kick my rear for doing so.



skin diver said:


> That is a real beauty Bill... if ya ever have to sell, please let me put in a bid!
> I don't get to NYC as often as I used to but I'll definitely look you up when I do and hopefully make one of those GTG's.
> 
> By the way I really do still like Rolex.. I just fell into a "final watch phase" for 10 years with that Sub. I'll be one of the first guys lining up for the new 42mm Submariner when it finally happens. Plus I have to admit the DSSD is one of my grails. I'm just having too much fun buying AD's and DOXA's lately to tie up 9-grand on one piece!


----------



## arutlosjr11

Love mine. The 300 is a keeper!


----------



## nam6869usmc1

Easy answer, >>> My 'Grail', Keeper, Quality, Dynamic Wrist Presence, Touch of Vintage with New Technology, Classy, German/Swiss, Stunning Dail, Ceramic Full Lume Bezel, Killer Looks on Mesh but right at Home on the ISOfrane, Presentable/Wearable in 'ANY' Situation, Top Notch (one on one) Customer Satisfaction, etc, etc, etc...............................................................


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Great watch the 300, should have gotten one.



arutlosjr11 said:


> Love mine. The 300 is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 817027


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

After all your kind words, there really is not to much say.



nam6869usmc said:


> Easy answer, >>> My 'Grail', Keeper, Quality, Dynamic Wrist Presence, Touch of Vintage with New Technology, Classy, German/Swiss, Stunning Dail, Ceramic Full Lume Bezel, Killer Looks on Mesh but right at Home on the ISOfrane, Presentable/Wearable in 'ANY' Situation, Top Notch (one on one) Customer Satisfaction, etc, etc, etc...............................................................


----------



## clouser

I bought my BS100 used for a good price, and I figured I'd flip it within 3 weeks...just like most watches I've owned. However, when it arrived, the quality and attention to detail absolutely blew me away. I love everything about it...mix of polished and brushed case, beautiful dial with raised indices, the orange on the hands with just the right amount of "pop," and the perfectly sized case that seems to melt onto my wrist when I strap it on.

I never thought of the BS100 as being a grail for me, but it sure turned into one. If anyone wants my BS100, they'll have to pry it out of my cold, dead hands.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I would have to agree that when I received mine, the WOW factor was through the roof. I also agree that my BS 100 is also a keeper.



clouser said:


> I bought my BS100 used for a good price, and I figured I'd flip it within 3 weeks...just like most watches I've owned. However, when it arrived, the quality and attention to detail absolutely blew me away. I love everything about it...mix of polished and brushed case, beautiful dial with raised indices, the orange on the hands with just the right amount of "pop," and the perfectly sized case that seems to melt onto my wrist when I strap it on.
> 
> I never thought of the BS100 as being a grail for me, but it sure turned into one. If anyone wants my BS100, they'll have to pry it out of my cold, dead hands.


----------



## Spring-Diver

I love my Aquadive's.

Until you hold one in your hand and strap it on your wrist you'll never understand what all the fuss is about.....a truly outstanding dive watch.

Both of my BS300's are keepers:-!





































Cheers
Shannon


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

THe WOW factor on that DLC is through the roof.....


----------



## Spring-Diver

W. C. Bartlett said:


> THe WOW factor on that DLC is through the roof.....


Thanks Bill ...totally agree:-!

I'm really looking forward to Aqudive's next BS300 version....not sure what it'll be...... But pretty sure it will be awesome!

I would love to see a matte printed dial with large hour markers like the BS100N and a matching matte ceramic insert with larger numbers
....of course fully lumed. Brushed hands would be a nice touch as well.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Hoppyjr

W. C. Bartlett said:


> THe WOW factor on that DLC is through the roof.....


 *I completely agree Bill, it's stunning!*



Spring-Diver said:


> I'm really looking forward to Aqudive's next BS300 version....not sure what it'll be...... But pretty sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I would love to see a matte printed dial with large hour markers like the BS100N and a matching matte ceramic insert with larger numbers
> ....of course fully lumed. Brushed hands would be a nice touch as well.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


 *That sounds good Shannon! I'd go for a printed dial, aluminum bezel model as a rough & tumble version - and I wouldn't object to a titanium version of the BS300 either!
*


----------



## Spring-Diver

Hoppyjr said:


> *I completely agree Bill, it's stunning!*
> 
> *That sounds good Shannon! I'd go for a printed dial, aluminum bezel model as a rough & tumble version - and I wouldn't object to a titanium version of the BS300 either!
> *


A Ti BS300 with Ti bracelet would be sweet.:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## skin diver

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Bill ...totally agree:-!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Aqudive's next BS300 version....not sure what it'll be...... But pretty sure it will be awesome!
> 
> I would love to see a matte printed dial with large hour markers like the BS100N and a matching matte ceramic insert with larger numbers
> ....of course fully lumed. Brushed hands would be a nice touch as well.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


That would be a sweet version of the 300 Shannon!

But no Ti for me... the weight is actually one of my favorite attributes of the watch.


----------



## amckiwi

BS 300 with orange dial and bezel (similar to original) I woudl find hard not to buy

Maybe with 24hr hand instread of depth guage.

Stu


----------



## skin diver

amckiwi said:


> BS 300 with orange dial and bezel (similar to original) I woudl find hard not to buy
> 
> Maybe with 24hr hand instread of depth guage.
> 
> Stu


Thats a great idea.... Do a GMT but basically the same dial and bezel.
I'd also like to see that blue/orange combo they did on the Model-50...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Sounds like a great idea....


----------



## sierra 18

Had my BS100 Bronze for a few months now. The case is taking a long time to patina, this may be due to the type of alloy used for the bronze. In fact, it may be so good it just patinas more slowly. Since owning it, the only design changes I'd ask for are:
1. Round over the case edges on the case bottom. They're almost sharp. 
2. I could stand the dial to be a few mm wider in diameter, but this is not a design issue. Its because my eyes get worse with age.

Nice quality watch in every way. My young lab pup likes to try and chew it when its on my wrist, I suspect because the vanilla-scented Isofrane strap smells good and has a nice, chewy texture. Again, no fault of Aquadive. I did not expect my watch to be puppy-proof.;-)


----------



## Jeff T

Mailman delivered my BS 300 at 4:45 today. Just in time to slap it on my wrist and take my daughter for Homecoming pictures. Initial reaction, OMG!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Glad you like it Jeff...



Jeff T said:


> Mailman delivered my BS 300 at 4:45 today. Just in time to slap it on my wrist and take my daughter for Homecoming pictures. Initial reaction, OMG!!


----------



## sierra 18

I met a good friend for breakfast this morning, and he's a fellow WUS. He knows his watches and has had everything from Rolex to Panerai and was really smitten with my bronze BS100. He kept looking at it and stating that it was "stunning", high praise from someone who's seen no end of expensive Swiss and German watches. So there you go! I should do some more pix of my bronzo and show the patina to date that has developed. On the caseback it has that look I want, so the rest of the case just needs to age to that level. Soon!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Cannot wait to get my bronze...



sierra 18 said:


> I met a good friend for breakfast this morning, and he's a fellow WUS. He knows his watches and has had everything from Rolex to Panerai and was really smitten with my bronze BS100. He kept looking at it and stating that it was "stunning", high praise from someone who's seen no end of expensive Swiss and German watches. So there you go! I should do some more pix of my bronzo and show the patina to date that has developed. On the caseback it has that look I want, so the rest of the case just needs to age to that level. Soon!


----------



## arutlosjr11

Jeff T said:


> Mailman delivered my BS 300 at 4:45 today. Just in time to slap it on my wrist and take my daughter for Homecoming pictures. Initial reaction, OMG!!


Yeah, we know the feeling all to well.


----------

